# Landini 130 legend looking at buying?



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

There is a local landini 130 legend I'm looking at replacing my 399 Massey with (2800hrs). Landini has 2700 hrs and more gears for ease of haying but I can't find many for sale or much info on the landini I know they were acquired this a 2004.. the Massey sucks for a fel tractor. Especially with standard tranny. Any info on the 36sp Tranny that landini used. I'm only haying 50ac and into the massey 17k 3yrs ago. Input would really be appreciated. Landini has a quickie loader. Fwiw both are open tractors and 4x4.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Landini in general enjoy a good reputation in Europe and now they've moved upscale leaving the lower end to McCormick. I don't know why they haven't been more popular other than in general the italians are bad at marketing their products. I don't know anything specific to that model, but if well kept and maintained I would not be scared.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We have a landini dealer nearby and there are a few models that had some transmission issues. He has a 65 hp model in his shop that has been opened up 3 times in 2000 hours. Owner in dispute over who pays, tractors been there 2 years I think.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd shy away from it due to manufacturer/dealer support. Finding correct parts can be tough...


----------



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

So after talking to a dealer in Montana today and looking at the tractor in person today all (looks good). It was a state owned machine that didn't look beat to crap. I did contact the dealer who sold it originally and they confirmed what the seller who purchased at auction had stated. The Montana dealer said that after 2001 most parts are a McCormick cross over. They are looking into the transmission aspect of the tractor. It's got a Massey engine so that isn't of concern. My big 2 questions are.....are they truely a 540/1000 pto machine because that would open a lot of options for implements I.e using existing ones and future purchases and the tranny. Pto is in 540 configuration now. It has new set of tires that were set up as duels like new and fel bucket looks as it was used a couple of times. That leads me to think the machine was used as a mowing tractor. Again thanks for input and any more is welcome.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just my opinion but i would not buy a mowing tractor. I had a 2 year contract and it was quite hard on tractors. On the slope cut the engine is at quite an angle for extended periods of time, and if it starves for oil from the sump lots of premature wear. Also its damn hard on the pto pack on the bigger batwing mowers. if you want a haying tractor you don't want a worn pto, buy one that the previous owner seldom used the pto. Some tractors like the 50 series deere's were okay, took an engine out on a Case 1175 in 6 days. If you pursue it anyway check the left brake pack too. We rode the hell out of our 2 wheel drives left brakes to keep them running true on the slopes. A new JD 3255 mfwd had 1000 hrs in one season and the pto and clutch were near done for when we finished.


----------



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks that's massive insight I never would have given consideration. Anyone else on the transmission.


----------



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks a ton for things to look for. I never would have thought of that stuff since growing up we never operated on slopes for long periods of time and my lil bit of property is flat


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

One reason I would shy away from a state mowing tractor, at least here in Michigan, they often put 'drivers' on the tractors, not an 'operator' per se. Being it is not the 'drivers' piece of equipment, they don't care about the trashing of the equipment. As an example: starting the PTO with tractor at wide open throttle, as something an operator might not do. I mean all there is to do is jump on and drive, who cares about abuse? You are only 18-20 once. 

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Worked as a mechanic for a municipality. Primarily worked on tractors and mowers. It's a hard life for those tractors. Steep slopes, constant high torque pto work, and extended service int evals when the operator didn't want to have to do something else for a day.


----------

